# fish gender



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

hi! i wanted to ask if anyone knew how to identify the gender of yellow tangs and a bursa triggerfish. thanks!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont think there is a way to tell.


----------

